# ACS Assessment response - what this means



## hope4all (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi

I have received the bellow response from ACS for additional requirement :
" Certified copy of detailed employer references or an official Statutory Declaration from colleagues who can verify the experience. "

Am confused because I have provided employer references which is certified as copies by the Australian embassy in UAE ?

Has anyone gone through the same experience, please advice .


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Your copy wasn't detailed enough. Meaning it didn't show your duties job description and everyday task in enough detail for ACS to accept them.


----------



## hope4all (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks .. It's seems it the case ..
They need certified copies again from the embassy .


----------



## rezaseedin (Aug 9, 2011)

Boboa said:


> Your copy wasn't detailed enough. Meaning it didn't show your duties job description and everyday task in enough detail for ACS to accept them.


Yeah you need to give the details as mentioned by ACS


----------

